# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Искусственный интеллект "догонит" человеческий мозг к 2029г.

## SDA

Искусственный интеллект достигнет уровня развития человеческого мозга к 2029г., считает американский изобретатель, член комиссии Национальной технической академии США по влиянию искусственного интеллекта на развитие человечества Рэй Карзвейл.

По его мнению, человечество стоит на таком уровне развития, что в скором будущем в мозг и другие органы человеческого тела будут установлены "нанороботы", которые будут улучшать его интеллектуальные и физические способности, действуя в непосредственном контакте с нейронами и другими клетками организма.

Таким образом, люди и роботы "станут единым целым", уверен ученый. "Это часть нашей цивилизации. Но это не будет каким-либо нашествием инопланетян или "восстанием машин",- подчеркнул он. "Мы уже являемся цивилизацией "человекомашин", мы уже используем технологии для расширения наших интеллектуальных и физических способностей", - сказал Р.Карзвейл в интервью Би-би-си.

Ряд ученых, занимающихся вопросом робототехники, отмечают и издержки процесса. В частности, в исследовании, проведенном по заказу Британского управления науки и Центра изучения инноваций в 2006г., подчеркивалось, что в перспективе роботы могут потребовать предоставления им таких же прав, какими пользуются люди. Власти будут обязаны предоставить машинам социальные льготы, жилые помещения и специальную службу робототехнического "здравоохранения", говорилось в работе.

Исследователи высказывали мнение, что в течение 20-50 лет роботы смогут получить гражданские права. В таком случае, помимо прав у роботов будут и определенные обязанности, такие как участие в выборах, уплата налогов и, возможно, обязательная служба в армии. Общество, со своей стороны, будет обязано заботиться о своих новых "цифровых гражданах". 

top.rbc.ru

Р.S. Киборги  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## kps

Что-то мне не верится, что так будет.

----------


## Surfer

У кого-то уже давно эти технологии есть, и они приложат максимум усилий, чтобы не допустить массового распространения в массы. Возможно это хорошо =)

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Власти будут обязаны предоставить машинам социальные льготы, жилые помещения и специальную службу робототехнического "здравоохранения", говорилось в работе.


В принципе вполне может быть и страшного тут особо ни чего нет в соответствии с 3м законом робототехники. "Робот должен заботиться о своей безопасности, пока это не противоречит Первому и Второму Законам"

----------


## Bratez

Еще чего - "права, льготы"! Как говорил великий Ленин - "Работать, работать и еще раз работать!", ну и в армии служить, само собой. А кто будет возникать - сошлём на Колыму и на урановые рудники.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Сравнение интеллекта "человек-машина" предполагает точку пересечения кривых интеллекта машины и человека. Но возможны варианты - машины поумнеют, народ отупеет, или оба процесса одновременно  :Smiley: 
А если серьезно, то по мощности и объему запоминаемой информации догнать мозг можно, а вот по возможности самостоятельного обучения, независимого мышления и т.п. - совершенно другое дело. Пока в этмо направлении особого прорыва не наблюдается - большинство ИИ сводится к здоровенной базе с накопленной информацией + нечеткой логике, мышлением там не пахнет.

----------


## maXmo

> Еще чего - "права, льготы"!


Если уж есть общество защиты животных, то уж когда у роботов появится разум…
Кроме того, прежде чем ваять ИИ, надо придумать, зачем он нужен.

----------

